
All Y Combinator Q&As at one place - qunicorn
http://www.askmeanything.me/brands/ycombinator
======
qunicorn
Every batch someone from YC does a Q&A. Additionally YC partners give a lot of
good startup advise at events, twitter etc.

We wanted to create a wiki of all YC related Q&A. You can submit any more by
emailing askmeanything.me@gmail.com and we will have it posted with due credit
to you and the original source. Also please share any feedback.

We loved reading all of them. Hope you like it too!

------
pavornyoh
This is some good stuff. Good job!!

~~~
qunicorn
Thanks! We will soon categorize them into 'co-founder Q&A' , 'fund-raising
Q&A' etc.

Please upvote and help us get some visibility :)

~~~
pavornyoh
I just did. I have a question though. How are you different from Quora?

Also, can you proofread and correct errors?. For example, the first post with
Sam Altman about raising money, it said "razing money puts pressure on the
company"\- just an FYI

~~~
qunicorn
Thanks!

I fixed that typo. We will make sure to review thoroughly and better we will
offer tools to the community to edit and moderate. Currently, we can add more
moderators for the page.

1] Quora is great for getting crowdsourced opinions. Ex: Its great for I am
turning 30 what do I do with my life. There is no 1 person expert in that. But
when I want something like 'How does YC decide whom to make a partner' => I
want one of the partners to answer it and not just opinions. The partners can
just become moderators of their Q&A page and do that.

2] For the page I shared, it's more like a Q&A Wikipedia. Wikipedia just has
facts while these Q&As and discussions are also valuable. Here are few more
wiki like pages: www.askmeanything.me/influencers/markcuban
www.askmeanything.me/influencers/GuyKawasaki

For Above YC/Guy Kawasaki, Mark Cuban can anytime claim ownership.

3] At the same time, we also have interesting people answering questions all
the time on their Own page Founding Engineer of Pinterest:
www.askmeanything.me/influencers/yashnelapati

4] We also have startups using us to customize their Q&A page and tell their
stories and use it for humanizing their brands(Brand marketing)
www.askmeanything.me/brands/tint

This will evolve pretty quickly though. We did all the above in 2 months.

